# Seven blade road grader/ plow



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

PWCE.com 

This is kind of neat.
<img src="http://news.thomasnet.com/images/medium/2004/06/452989.jpg">

Hard to explain, but looks really neat. Connects by a 3pt hitch to the front of a truck. Not sure how easy it would be to steer.

SnowMower


----------

